# Window touch-up



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Just washed my Cheyenne and noticed that a little of the grey paint/vinyl/? on one of the window frames is coming off.
Does anyone have any experience of this and, if so, have you found a good touch-up solution?


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Am I the only one ever with this problem then?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Does it show yellow where the missing paint is?


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

richardjames said:


> Does it show yellow where the missing paint is?


Yes it does! Is that significant?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

WhiteCheyenneMan said:


> richardjames said:
> 
> 
> > Does it show yellow where the missing paint is?
> ...


No not really I don't think I have a few round my windows they are knocks rather than flaking


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

And the response from Autotrail is "If we have had the need to paint the grey on these windows we would normally ask our local paint shop supplies company to mix a small quantity of paint to match." :?


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, it has happened on my Cheyenne 632, especially on the lower rounded corners


----------

